# (6) very large avocado trees, right next to strong hive= one super honey?



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It is possible, but I would not count on it. You are most likely to get a mix of avocado and whatever else is flowering, still it should be good! "Honey bees visit both female- and male-stage avocado flowers. Usually, they collect nectar from both flower stages and pollen from the male stage. However, they sometimes collect pollen only and will not visit the female flowers." * 

"The attractiveness of the avocado flower to honey bees is low, in comparison to the flowers of numerous species that may be in bloom simultaneously, such as various citrus species and species of the mint, daisy and mustard families (Lamiaceae, Fabaceae and Brassicaceae, respectively). In many cases, foraging honey bees from hives that were placed in the orchard for pollination purposes abandon the avocado flowers in favour of competing bloom. It is quite evident, therefore, that the avocado flowers are not as well adapted to supply the honey bees' needs, when compared to the flowers of many other species." *

*from SEDGLEY, M. 1987. 'Flowering, pollination and fruit-set of avocado'. South African Avocado Growers' Association Yearbook, 10: 42-43.


----------

